# Manny 5 Weeks Old!!!



## Prosephone

Manny has found a family (my inlaws!!!)


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Awwwwwwwwwwwww........................He is a cutie.


----------



## Prosephone

That he is!


----------



## kellie

What an adorable little fuzzy guy!!!!


----------



## Prosephone

I am so happy he is staying in the family!!!


----------



## pompom

Aww manny is sooo cute, i love his name


----------



## Yoshismom

Awwww! So glad you get to keep this guy in the family...what a cutie


----------



## Maleighchi

I love his eyes. They are so striking!


----------



## REBECCA

All your pups are too cute and you really dress them nice!! I can't believe how fast they grew.


----------



## Lin

Manny, you little pudge muffin! You are as cute as it gets.


----------



## melonypersians

awwww he is the one i wanted. what a cutie.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

Love the last picture "does this angle make my butt look big?" He is to precious. I hope you post pictures of him from your family members because I surely would love to see what he looks like all grown up.


----------



## chi baby

He is adorable, love the colour


----------



## Becca_n_Mika

Bless him he 2 cute!
I love the pic ov him in the jumper
Were do u find them that small? i keep looking but cannot find any.


----------



## Zethsmommy

His eyes are gorgeous. I could look at those pics all day.


----------



## Beadbimbo

Awwwwwwwww, what a doll!


----------



## guest185

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I want him!


----------



## mocha_roo

Glad you found a home! Pup is adorable!


----------



## SinaBChis

Ohhhh, I love Manny's color! I have a thing for chocolate! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## clairescunny55

hes gorgeous! lovely colour


----------



## jeanie brown

wow hes beautiful


----------



## Pinkchi

Oh he is just gorgeous! Absolutly adorable


----------



## Luella

Ohhh :love4: .. that first picture is soo adorable it makes your heart melt!!
He's soo cute and i love chocolates 

Good to hear he's staying in the family  x


----------



## Abbey'sMommie

He is so cute my hubby said he wants him he he


----------



## BABY BABS

If I'm reading this thread right, Manny should be about a year old. Can we get updated pics? I'd love to see how this gorgeous boy turned out.


----------



## pigeonsheep

awww so cute! he's showin off his butt in the last pic


----------



## catalat

Such a beautiful colored pup!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Awww sooo cute and chocolaty!!!! I wanna give him kisses!


----------



## Nine

What a doll!!!!! His face, his coat, his coloring..... I am in love!


----------



## nadias_mom

aww hes a doll


----------

